# common garden skink pics



## noni (Jun 14, 2008)

hey all, just playing with the new camera and took a few shots of skinks in the backyard; would i be right in assuming these are the common garden variety? i've had a look in 'frogs & reptiles of the sydney region' by ken griffiths and i'm thinking they are either common garden or snake-eyed skinks. 

anyway, i think they are sweet 

(and before anyone asks its a canon power shot s5is)


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 14, 2008)

hey good shots, they are
_ 
Cryptoblepharus virgatus _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Cream-striped Wall Skink (snake eyed skinks whatever)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]​
[/FONT]


----------



## angel (Jun 14, 2008)

nice pics, I am going to ask santa for a better cam this year so I can take some pic of cute things around my house


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 14, 2008)

Other common name: Fence Skink. Definitely not Snake-eyed _skinks Leiolopisma guichenoti _


----------



## noni (Jun 14, 2008)

hmmm... this book says fence and snake eyed skinks are the same thing? both _cryptoblepharus_ _virgatus_?


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 14, 2008)

pseudechis4740: is a fence skink different to a snake eyed skink? i got the spelling off the NSW species list thing...


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, the snake eyed skinks have copper colored head, a dark lateral stripe down the back (if present) and dark lateral stripes from the nostril to the hindlimbs.


----------



## gonff (Jun 22, 2008)

if someone could tell me how to post pics, i'll post some of my garden skink pics for u.


----------



## gonff (Jun 22, 2008)

pm me if u want plz, thnx a lot


----------



## gonff (Jun 23, 2008)

these are my garden skinks


----------



## noni (Jun 23, 2008)

aw they're cute


----------



## JasonL (Jun 23, 2008)

The old common name mix up again... Well, here's my veiw Cryptoblepharus virgatus = Fence or Snake Eyed Skink, Lampropholis (Leiolopisma) guichenoti = Grass Skink, Lampropholis delicata = Garden Skink, they get refered as different common names in different literature.


----------



## Veredus (Jun 23, 2008)

Are they on license gonff?


----------



## JasonL (Jun 23, 2008)

a pic of L. guichenoti


----------



## Veredus (Jun 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> The old common name mix up again... Well, here's my veiw Cryptoblepharus virgatus = Fence or Snake Eyed Skink, Lampropholis (Leiolopisma) guichenoti = Grass Skink, Lampropholis delicata = Garden Skink, they get refered as different common names in different literature.


 
I happen to agree with this taxonomy, in fact I have never before heard of naming Lampropholis guichenoti as snake-eyed skink.


----------



## gonff (Jun 23, 2008)

mine are lampropholis guichenoti, of that i'm sure(i did the reserch on them). i thought guichenoti WAS the garden skink, its also called ''pale-flecked garden sunskink"


----------

